# November HAWG!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Got out today with BassnPro1 in search of a November hawg. I was lucky enough to pop this 6-0 on a jig! We only caught 5 fish all day, but got the one we went hunting for. Water temp was 45.9. Should only be getting better over the next few weeks!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice fish!!


----------



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice fish for being late in the season !!!!:B


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

The season has only begun. Nice fish Mike!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Very nice fish! Your picture is giving me the confidence to get out one or two more times before the boat gets put away for the winter!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

simply awesome


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

looks like you had a fun day!


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

wow way to go mike, what a pig.good job congrats on that one.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice HAWG!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome HAWG Mike!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Goodness that is nice!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Excellent, what a pig!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice hawg bass there. Congrats!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice fish indeed


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep it up Mike. Another nice pig!! Makes me want to go ahead and get this boat out... I better not tho.. Still winterized from last year.Going nuts with not being able to fish all year..I've done some from the bank. Its keeping me from going completely nuts.... LOL

Good luck
GarryS


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

45 degrees? Wow that's chilly!
Nice piggy!!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

wow,mike that's awesome,even in 40 degrees you still manage to find em,great job


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

awesome fish mike!! u can tell how old that thing is from the length of her pectoral fin. good job guys!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Pot-Bellied-Pig!!!!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweeeetnesssss!!!!!!!! *Portly Beast she is!*


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Niiiiicccccccceeeeeeeee pig Mike they are still there and are hungry way to go


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

'Tis the Season' for the hogs! Nice one Mike!


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Dublin Mike,

Nice LM!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am happy I got to see that beast in person and that I didn't screw up the net job! That was the fattest bass I have seen in person.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys! Hoping to get out Sunday again. Should be perfect conditions.

Kevin, that wasn't an easy net-job considering you were using a Fisher-Price net!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

:Banane26: had to made for a couple of hairy minutes.



fishingredhawk said:


> Kevin, that wasn't an easy net-job considering you were using a Fisher-Price net!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I have used that so called butterfly net. Yep not an easy job! A 6lber barely fits.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice!! (I have bass envy!!)


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow GREAT CATCH!!!!


----------



## 02SpcGhst (May 19, 2007)

woooooow nice catch


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Son! Very nice...fish have shoulders


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice bass Mike! Glad to see your still catching them.


----------

